# My Take on Apple Watch (Series 3 non-LTE)



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

I got the Apple Watch Series 3 non-LTE version.

How I use it:
- I have being wearing it daily for 3-4 weeks now. In first 3 weeks, only when I'm at out of the house. Now I also wear it to sleep (for sleep tracking). 
- Notification: Calendar, Mail, iMessage, Skype, iOS games. Basically, when I get a notification, I check to see if it is important enough for me to follow-up either on Mac or iPhone. Before I had AW, I will check my phone depending on situation. When I'm in meeting, I often ignore iPhone notification. Now, I can quickly check AW discreetly.

Pros:
- Comfort. I'm really surprised on how comfortable AW band is. It is so different than traditional bands I have being using (metal bracelet and leather buckle). I thought the rubber will be sweaty and uncomfortable. It really is the most comfortable watch and watch band I have worn.
- Good battery life. I typically have 65-70% battery remaining, after wearing it overnight and during the day, until I get home around 7pm.
- Customizable faces. There are many different style of faces to choose from. And most/many faces can be customized to show information I care about.

Neutral:
- Activity tracker. I don't exercise. I can see AW can be very useful as activity or exercise tracker.
- Heart beat tracker. Cool and a nice gadget. But really doesn't tell me anything I care about.

Cons:
- Turning on display. I typically just rotate my wrist (with my wrist still resting on desk or keyboard) without lifting it. This won't work on AW. I need to emphasize the movement to raise my arm and rotate my wrist. I guess AW is successful to get me to do more activity whenever I want to get time.
- Apps. Screen is not large enough for any app to be useful, besides notification. To use app, I just take out my phone.
- Value. To me, it is just a watch. I don't find any killer features. So just a pricey electronic toy.

Style: Obviously depends on each individual's taste. I like the look. I prefer the Nike sports version. Looks cooler. But that was not available to me, so I got the basic AW.

Color: I got the silver Al version. It comes with the fog band. I like this band over the white Series 2 band.

By the way, I own 2 automatic watches. I responded to a thrad but that just didn't go anywhere. I plan to wear the Apple Watch for few more weeks or months. Then decide if I want to buy watch winder to get my automatic watches back into rotation.
Automatic Watch guy. . . . thinking about buying an Apple watch. Advice please - Page 2

Couple pictures:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A big +1 for the comfort of the Sport band. Marc Newson hit upon a great, unconventional design for the band that works better than anyone else expected. Glad it's reaching a wider audience than Marc's Ikepod watches have managed.


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

I, too, always loved the comfort of the sport band. Ironically, though, the Apple Watch fitness features has meant that I lost a lot of weight over the last year. My wrist has gotten slightly smaller. Now, I'm squarely between two holes. One is too tight, the other too loose. Oh well. I got a cheap magnetic sports band from eBay, and that's working well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

88Keys said:


> I, too, always loved the comfort of the sport band. Ironically, though, the Apple Watch fitness features has meant that I lost a lot of weight over the last year. My wrist has gotten slightly smaller. *Now, I'm squarely between two holes. One is too tight, the other too loose.* Oh well. I got a cheap magnetic sports band from eBay, and that's working well.


I switch between three different holes on mine (now that I think about it, I use _four!_). The loosest -- let's call it #1 -- for wearing overnight and after a shower (easier to air dry my skin), #2 for regular use, #3 for light workouts and walks, and #4 for more active workouts.

The fact that I can switch among these sizes one-handed, and without bracing it against my chest (like I have to do with a standard buckle strap), has me second-guessing whether I'd regularly use a Link Bracelet, which is the only other strap I really want.


----------



## OmegaSea21 (May 14, 2014)

Good write up, useful info


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

I wonder if you would like analogue smart watch better. Alpina and FC released some new ones this year.


----------

